# wiSH ME LUCK



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Well i am heading out on a 4:15 minute drive tyo my parents farm by good old havana, nd to shoot the wylee doe. Seems like alot of gas money spent on shooting 1 doe, but wish me luck anyway!


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Good Luck!!

Besides you can't eat the antlers,...it hurts ,....twice!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah but no one is going to mount a doe!


----------

